# Mindanao Under Martial Law



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

The entire island of Mindanao has been placed under Martial Law. This was effective at about 10:00pm May 23rd.
For now, Mindanao would be a very good place to stay away from I would think.

Read The Story
(source: Manila Bulletin)


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Jet Lag said:


> The entire island of Mindanao has been placed under Martial Law. This was effective at about 10:00pm May 23rd.
> For now, Mindanao would be a very good place to stay away from I would think.
> 
> Read The Story
> (source: Manila Bulletin)


You could say the same thing about Manchester. It won't stop life going on as normal, despite all the additional security measures that will be in place. This is as it should be. The additional security measures in Mindanao should do just that, beef up security. If you have nothing to hide and you're going about your normal life, I don't see why martial law should be a cause for undue concern. I will report back soon as I am going to Davao next week.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

According to the BBC tonight he is eyeing nationwide martial law


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Nationwide Martial Law Mulled*



Gary D said:


> According to the BBC tonight he is eyeing nationwide martial law


Seems like a vast over-kill but who knows what will develop. Found a local article on the subject and looks almost like a vague threat or consideration.

Read The Story Here
(source: Manila Bulletin)


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Just heard from my Scottish neighbor in Davao. Everything fine, nothing out of ordinary, life going on as normal. Apparently nobody there understands why martial law has been introduced.


----------



## Travelling Surfer83 (Oct 28, 2014)

My wife's family are in Surigao del Sur and are noting an increase in police and army presence, especially on the edge of town. For me this would be reassuring, but she explained that Filipinos have bad memories of the martial law called in1976, causing a lot of fear.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

My Asawa was a young lady (Born in 1948) during that timeframe. Under the Marcos regime timeframe she completed her Education in Iloilo and worked for a couple firms locally, then moved to Manila and worked for some years before getting married to her now Deceased 1st Husband. They had a couple kids and then as a family moved back to Panay Island(Culasi), then on back to Iloilo where she had grown up. She states that as far as she can remember life was just going on normally unless you were into something you probably shouldn't have been(probably determined by the Marco Regime). Seemed to be that if you minded your own business and just went on about your daily life, there actually was nothing to be concerned about. She was even granted a Visa to travel to the US and return in 1982 with no restrictions by the Philippine Govt. There may be some with some other type stories of the times, but that is her recollection. It may depend greatly upon where you are at and what you are up to that may determine your thoughts & memories.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> My Asawa was a young lady (Born in 1948) during that timeframe. Under the Marcos regime timeframe she completed her Education in Iloilo and worked for a couple firms locally, then moved to Manila and worked for some years before getting married to her now Deceased 1st Husband. They had a couple kids and then as a family moved back to Panay Island(Culasi), then on back to Iloilo where she had grown up. She states that as far as she can remember life was just going on normally unless you were into something you probably shouldn't have been(probably determined by the Marco Regime). Seemed to be that if you minded your own business and just went on about your daily life, there actually was nothing to be concerned about. She was even granted a Visa to travel to the US and return in 1982 with no restrictions by the Philippine Govt. There may be some with some other type stories of the times, but that is her recollection. It may depend greatly upon where you are at and what you are up to that may determine your thoughts & memories.
> 
> Fred


Great post and life story Fred and glad all worked out for her. Every "leader" is different and has their own ideas on how to run things and this would hold true under martial law now.

What has me wondering and a bit concerned is under this current president is that he seems to take a dim view of many foreign nations and most especially the US for some reason.

So my concern is if he should get a wild hair and declare a long lasting martial law over the entire country (for personal reasons) what is likely to happen to us living here? This would not be the first 3rd world country to go nuts in that regard and could put us in real danger by local authorities with their own ideas and brand of how "order" is to be maintained.

Thoughts everyone???


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

That's my worry about Du30 and the general level of maturity amongst filipinos. He only has to say something off the cuff without thinking it through and it could suddenly be open season on foreigners. And as we know we all look the same irrespective of where we are from.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

That kind of puts all caucasians living here in the same boat/predicament as the general populace considers us all the same. Brings us back to the wait-and-see-what-happens condition. Little else we can do under the circumstances. I'm sure they would not be able to hold us if one was to decide to leave, but that brings up another string of thoughts concerning whatever our families consist of here and whether they would be allowed. Wow, big can of worms or Pandora's Box, very thought provoking.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> That kind of puts all caucasians living here in the same boat/predicament as the general populace considers us all the same. Brings us back to the wait-and-see-what-happens condition. Little else we can do under the circumstances. I'm sure they would not be able to hold us if one was to decide to leave, but that brings up another string of thoughts concerning whatever our families consist of here and whether they would be allowed. Wow, big can of worms or Pandora's Box, very thought provoking.
> 
> Fred


Agree in a sense but here we are not under US (or other home countries) law but Philippine law and that would be whatever a dictator decides. 
N. Korea can not hold Americans or other foreign citizens either; yet they are doing just that. If that happened diplomatic relations would be broken/ended and along with it our Social Security as well I'm afraid. Just hope this all works out without hassle or danger.


Jet.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Why would you imagine that there was any chance of you being held? and what does being held mean? Do you mean detained as in arrested???


----------



## Travelling Surfer83 (Oct 28, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> My Asawa was a young lady (Born in 1948) during that timeframe. Under the Marcos regime timeframe she completed her Education in Iloilo and worked for a couple firms locally, then moved to Manila and worked for some years before getting married to her now Deceased 1st Husband. They had a couple kids and then as a family moved back to Panay Island(Culasi), then on back to Iloilo where she had grown up. She states that as far as she can remember life was just going on normally unless you were into something you probably shouldn't have been(probably determined by the Marco Regime). Seemed to be that if you minded your own business and just went on about your daily life, there actually was nothing to be concerned about. She was even granted a Visa to travel to the US and return in 1982 with no restrictions by the Philippine Govt. There may be some with some other type stories of the times, but that is her recollection. It may depend greatly upon where you are at and what you are up to that may determine your thoughts & memories.
> 
> Fred


Totally. My wifes friends and relatives have memories of rape and assault whilst under military control, hence their current fear and trepidation in the current situation. I don't know the system as well as you residents but I'd like to think that things have changed over time, however, I guess it does all depend on the leadership and the orders given. My fingers are crossed..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

hogrider said:


> Why would you imagine that there was any chance of you being held? and what does being held mean? Do you mean detained as in arrested???


Don't know how to be any more plain than in my post. This is not our home countrie(s). Anything is possible in a 3rd world country under a dictatorship if that's what happens. I've lived here a good many years and because of those years I have little to no confidence or trust in this government even under the best of conditions.

There are those that will take risks no matter what and more power to them - especially anyone that would travel to Mindanao at this time. Hopefully all will settle down shortly but I have my doubts.

We are all free to make choices in life but we can not escape the consequences of those choices.
Hope you have the best of luck in whatever you decide to do..


Jet Lag
Added note: From this article in todays paper, even Davao is not a good choice for a distination.
With the muzzies going nuts down there these other groups have been ordered by their leaders to increase their attacks as well. The place is coming unglued!

Read The Story Here

(source: Manila Bullitin)


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

*safe in Davao*

I am in the USA and I really feel safer in Davao then here. We have no security here at malls, stores and etc like there. I have been to the Philippines several times and I am coming to Davao next month. I feel President Duterte did exactly what he needed to do to secure the safety of all. With martial law in affect I will feel even safer in Davao.


----------



## anthonymoore (Jun 3, 2017)

My father in law lives near Koronadal , which is a long way from the problems and says there is no real changes there.. just increased military presences.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Arrived Davao at 1pm local time today. No increased security measures at the airport, no road blocks or security checks on route to our hotel. So far all is normal.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Hogrider---How close are you staying to the Marco Pollo hotel? I stayed in that area when I was in Davao several times. I was close to the Gaisano mall. 

art


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Hogrider---How close are you staying to the Marco Pollo hotel? I stayed in that area when I was in Davao several times. I was close to the Gaisano mall.
> 
> art


I am staying in Royal Mandayo which is pretty close to Marco Polo. We have stayed at Marco Polo on previous occasions, but I prefer the restaurant here. I have been travelling all over Davao City since last Saturday, no sign of any increased security measures that I can see. I feel safer here than in London that's for sure.


----------

